# coup de folie / coup de foudre / coup de coeur



## aliena83

Coup de folie, coup de foudre, coup de coeur???? Qu'est-ce qu'elles veut dire cettes expresions??

Merci à tous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola aliena83:

coup de folie: ataque de locura o capricho, depende del contexto
coup de foudre / coup de coeur: flechazo, amor a primera vista

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## aliena83

Merci Gevy!!
Donc, coup de foudre et coup de coeur veulent dire plus ou moins la même chôse? Leur utilisation depend du context??

Merci encore


----------



## Gévy

Coup de foudre vale para personas y cosas, coup de coeur es sólo para cosas:

J'ai vu ce type dans une soirée et j'ai eu le coup de foudre pour lui !
J'ai eu le coup de foudre pour ce foulard.
J'ai eu un coup de coeur pour ce livre.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

dirás "coup de foudre" sobre todo para una persona de quien te enamoras
y "coup de coeur" para un objeto

Gevy , a ti te ha tocado, hoy ...


----------



## aliena83

ok! Muchas gracias!! estaba yo liada con estas expresiones...

merci bien!!


----------



## serena79

Hola,

He leido los hilos sobre 'coup de coeur' pero ninguno de ellos conviene- alguien tiene una idea?

Ainsi, vous aurez tendance à fuir les voyages organisés (les fameux "All inclusive") et préférerez une certaine forme d'improvisation lors de vos déplacements en fonction de vos rencontres, de vos coups de cœur et des circonstances du moment.

 Asi, tendras tendencia a huir los viajes organizados (los famosos 'All Inclusive') y optaras mas bien por cierta improvizacion en funcion de tus encuentros, de tus flechazos  y de las circumstancias del momento durante tu viaje.

gracias de antemano


----------



## rolandbascou

Autre utilisation : coup de coeur = corazonada


----------



## serena79

Gracias pero cual es lo mejor en mi contexto?

corazonadas o flechazos? gracias


----------



## rolandbascou

En tu caso, corazonada creo, flechazo se dice más entre personas, una corazonada es una decisión impulsiva, intuitiva, sin fundamento racional.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Para mí, una corazonada es algo que intuyes. (tengo la corazonada de que vas a lograr tu examen).  No lo veo para traducir coup de coeur.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## serena79

Gevy

Gracias pero entonces, puedes decirme qué palabra tengo que poner por favor?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Flechazo también se emplea para los objetos, al igual que puedes quedarte prendado o hechizado por una cosa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## serena79

ok gracias Gevy
bisous


----------



## uminuscula

Hola a todos, vuelve el coup de foudre en otro contexto, y me temo que ninguna de estas opciones encaja!!
Este es el contexto: (se acaban de enterar de que van a tener un hijo y están en mala situación económica)

"Les couches devaient tomber, d'après nos calculs, au mois de février. *C'était un véritable coup de foudre*. Il s'agissait alors de voguer à pleines voiles et d'atteindre le port avant que le terme fatal expirât."

A mí aquí me sonaría como a "pistoletazo de salida", o algo así... ¿puede ser?
gracias!


----------



## Aire_Azul

Je croiq que l'expression consacrée devrait plutôt être " un coup de tonnerre" mais il est vrai que certaines personnes emploient parfois l'un pour l'autre, je crois.
 Je te conseille de visiter cette discussion qui explique bien, selon moi...
 Bine à vous.

Josiane  Aire~~Azul


----------



## Paquita

Aire~~Azul said:


> l'expression consacrée devrait plutôt être " un coup de tonnerre"


 
Estoy conforme, pero creo que el "error" es voluntario. En el sentido propio de meteología , "un coup de tonnerre" hace ruido y da miedo, y nada más... "Un coup de foudre" es destructor. Puede matar, prender fuego, iniciar una catástrofe... A lo mejor guardar la idea de rayo..


----------



## uminuscula

gracias, es cierto que los significados comunes de coup de foudre no encajan, debe de ser eso. Entonces creo que igual conviene algo como recibir un golpe, un porrazo o similar, algo que te deja fulminado


----------



## Víctor Pérez

uminuscula said:


> "Les couches devaient tomber, d'après nos calculs, au mois de février. *C'était un véritable coup de foudre*. Il s'agissait alors de voguer à pleines voiles et d'atteindre le port avant que le terme fatal expirât."



Yo lo traduciría por *un verdadero mazazo.*


----------



## yserien

rolandbascou said:


> En tu caso, corazonada creo, flechazo se dice más entre personas, una corazonada es una decisión impulsiva, intuitiva, sin fundamento racional.


Exactamente, corazonada, eso es al menos lo que deja ver el contexto cuando habla de improvisación.


----------



## susy0500

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenas tardes, ¿ Alguien podría ayudarme con el significado de ésta palabra dentro del siguiente contexto?

Paris coup de foudre

Gracias


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola susy0500 y bienvenida.

Coup de foudre = flechazo.


----------



## xime08

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y por la bienvenida.


----------



## susy0500

Le agradezco por la ayuda y la bienvenida.


----------



## blablabla121

¡Hola!
¿Cuál es el verbo que se emplea con flechazo? ¿Existe la expresión " tener un flechazo por alguien"? ¿Existe otra expresión más corriente?


----------



## Gévy

Jola blablabla:

Supongo que preguntas por el verbo que se usa en español, ya que eres de lengua materna francesa. Lo más habitual es el verbo SER.

- Entre ellos, fue un flechazo.
- Lo suyo es un flechazo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El amor es demasiado espléndido como para limitar el flechazo a un solo verbo.

Además del verbo *ser*, también se pueden usar otros verbos:  

- *tengo un flechazo
- me dio un flechazo
- sentí un flechazo*


----------



## blablabla121

Muchas gracias Gévy y Victor!


----------

